

This is startup I'm going to apply for Y Combinator - ivars-indriks
http://writer.is/indriks/114

======
TheMakeA
Sounds similar to EtherPad and Stypi, the latter of which is Y Combinator
funded.

Here's an example of pg writing an essay:
[https://code.stypi.com/hacks/13sentences](https://code.stypi.com/hacks/13sentences)

~~~
ivars-indriks
Projects you mentioned are real time editors. Writer.is platform for authors
where posts are showed word by word like it would happend in real time. It's
not a real time editor. It's animated publishing platform.

~~~
_pius
_It 's not a real time editor. It's animated publishing platform._

??

To most people reading, that is a distinction without a difference.

You really want to focus on what problem you're solving here. Can you say in a
sentence why this is a better publishing platform for writers than any other?

------
byoung2
Is this a startup or a feature/app? What problem are you solving and how will
you eventually make money from it? What is to stop someone else from
programming a clone in a weekend?

~~~
ivars-indriks
This is just beginning of problem we are solving. Readers tend to scan content
and it's not good for author who spend time to write it. We helping the author
by making his posts enjoyable and special. And setting right mood for reader.
Post looks good even sometime it's content is not so good. Making a weekend
prototype clone is not hard, but if you don't know what to do next, your clone
is useless. Right?

------
minimaxir
That typing animation font is literally unreadable.

Change the font weight from 100 to 300.

~~~
ivars-indriks
Thanks! Will test it with different font weight.

------
hashtag
The speed was too slow and it was getting choppy

